# Need help pricing driveway



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Ok, I need help pricing this driveway, I've never done anything this big, and the lady wants a price, it's 7.4 miles from my house. So a little help would be appreciated, I kind of have an idea, but I want to know what you guys would charge, it's the really long drive with a curve.


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

It may be long but quite easy is blowing snow a problem it looks wide open there and will a single push be enough if not could be big bucks.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't do gravel/grass. But if I did it would be 80.00 ( that includes concrete pad ).


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

100 bucks.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

100.00 One swipe going in clean the pad and one swipe going out


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Jeez, I'm the lowballer today!! :laughing:


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I bet it goes for between $50 and $70 a push.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I have 1 thats about 900 feet plus a 30 X 70 ft. area for cars. I do it for $130 a push with a 4 inch trigger.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

WIPensFan;860520 said:


> I don't do gravel/grass. But if I did it would be 80.00 ( that includes concrete pad ).


Nah, your not a lowballer. It's the market. I do an easy one like that for $80. Most it takes me is 45 mins during a big storm. I also came back and did a cleanup because it blew like crazy, for an additional $50-$60. That's where the easy money is. Spend 10-15mins there cleaning up.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

$80-$100
1pass in...clean up the pad and 1 pass out.
The drifting may be a thing to worry about.


----------



## Scott's (Aug 9, 2008)

I do a few radio towers that are 1/2 mile long, I angle the plow drop it drive to the end turn around drop the plow and drive out $100.00.


----------



## UnderhillSC (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd go $125 a plow


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

that would go for 100-125 in my part of CT.


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Keep in mind this is Michigan so if your to high, your not plowing ..I'd say $75


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Turf Commando;860961 said:


> Keep in mind this is Michigan so if your to high, your not plowing ..I'd say $75


Exactly, I don't want to go to low, but not to high, I want the job, I have to talk to her yet, I have just seen the driveway, I haven't got a chance to talk about it, my insurance agent told me about her, so we will see, but thanks for the price ideas.


----------



## jimspro (Oct 9, 2009)

i would say $80-90.00 , and is there any markers for the first time in, if the first time in is 6 or more inches, you may need them


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

$75 would be my bid. looks real easy. May seem cheap to some but around here there is now way I could get a drive like that for $100+


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

Alright, well I got that bid sent out and waiting for her to respond, my ex-girl friends step dad wants me to plow his shops parking lot. I have never bid a parking lot, and with this bid includes the driveway, I can take care of the driveway price, but the parking lot price, those with greater knowledge than I will have a better idea. I cut down the picture past the scale, but 1 inch is 25 feet.
They put an addition on to the side of their building and paved the parking lot, so everything in the red outline is paved. And there isn't all the crap tires in the parking lot either.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

bump.....I need a little help. I'm going down to talk to the guy here in a couple hours.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Turf Commando;860961 said:


> Keep in mind this is Michigan so if your to high, your not plowing ..I'd say $75


Is that due to Michigan's drug testing laws? :laughing::laughing:


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

GatorDL55;868788 said:


> Is that due to Michigan's drug testing laws? :laughing::laughing:


Very funny, i'm laughing so hard ha ha, k now PRICE!!!

Ok now I'm actually laughing lol


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Since I made the smart comment - i'll try and help. You say it's your ex-girlfriend's old man - that could either help or hurt him based on what terms you two split up. That being said - if you are alright with him and want to help him out - I would probably say $75 would be reasonable.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

GatorDL55;868832 said:


> Since I made the smart comment - i'll try and help. You say it's your ex-girlfriend's old man - that could either help or hurt him based on what terms you two split up. That being said - if you are alright with him and want to help him out - I would probably say $75 would be reasonable.


Oh we're all good. We're still best friends, she just didn't want to be together because she's now going to school full time in souther iowa, and he was the one that asked about me, and it's her step dad.
Also that parking lot looks bigger in the picture than what it actually is. If you were to make the red octubular shaped box into a square, that is the size of a parking lot that my neighbor plows for $65-70, so thats our market right now.


----------



## GatorDL55 (Jan 18, 2008)

Well do $50 and she'll owe you when she's home on break.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

GatorDL55;868837 said:


> Well do $50 and she'll owe you when she's home on break.


She already owes me, we broke up in April, and I just started making a profit again in september lol


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

How does $1,200 per season sound. well it's so much per time up to $1,200/year cash......


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

AndyTblc;868935 said:


> How does $1,200 per season sound. well it's so much per time up to $1,200/year cash......


Your going to charge $1200 for the season and charge again if it goes over $1200?


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

no what I'm going to do, is came up with a price and told him I'll do it for X amount, and once I get up past the $1,200 amount then we will have to talk, because he has a retail business. And the guy that did it last year did it how i'm doing it. It's kind of hard to explain, it's easier if I had it on paper to show you the numbers. But I'm doing good.


----------



## x.system (Aug 3, 2009)

I don't know how many events you average but what if the next guy that bids it puts down $1300 for the season complete? See where I'm going with this? I think on a seasonal bid you need to be more accurate on your pricing so your customer can budget this price. What if the $1200 runs out half way through the winter?

I had a very similar bid to this one and they had to have a seasonal price, I wanted to bid it per push and I was about to try the same thing, so much then extra if we get more than 100". Still a no go, had to have a set price complete so I checked snowfalls for my area for the last 8 years and came up with an average then I added a little to it and set a price for that.

I just started bidding this year so I know I'm new and I will probably take some lumps but with that lot, if you think you will do alright at $1200 I would bump it to $1350/$1450 and call it a done deal.

I lost out on a small trailer park, 45,000 sf ,off street parking that went for $1900 for the season plus salt. You might want to start measuring these locations out so you can get a better idea of size. I also try to hand deliver each bid so I can go over any numbers if there are questions. 

I'd also like to know if you get that driveway and what it took to get it. PM me if you want 

Had a guy call today, wanted a bid on a .3 mile drive, had already got a bid of $225 for the season. I said I couldn't even come close to that but thanks for calling. Its getting bad in this area.


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

The guy said he had $1,200 budgeted for snow plowing this year, I told him I'd charge him X-amount each time. For easy numbers, say I do it for $60 per plow, thats 20 plows until the $1,200 is reached. I told him I can do it $1,200 per season, and he said after each plow, when they open, stop in and tell him what I need to have, he wants to pay me per plow. Last year I did 23 plowing events, the year before that was less. So that is averaged. But if we don't get a lot of snow, then I won't get the full $1,200. So it's kind of like a combinded seasonal and per push type of thing. Nobody will be getting ripped off. He walked me around the lot and just said do it, and this is how he charged me, and I told him I'll do it. 
Like I said before, if I put all the numbers on a piece of paper you would understand it.
About that driveway, I have not heard back from them. But when I do I will let you know.

Ok, so I'm typing and working at the radio station at the same time, so I'm trying to listen to the radio at the same time for cues, so if nothing made sense don't blame me. lol


----------



## StormRanger (Oct 15, 2009)

I have a long driveway like that first one, maybe a little shorter, and not as much room to park. I told her $50, and she said the other guy was doing it for $30. So we agreed on $35. I tell ya what though, its my favorite driveway, I love long driveways, I feel like im plowing roads. 

That shop lot, I'd say $55-65


----------

